# Crypt Wendtii Florida Sunset



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had pictures of their Crypt Wendtii Florida Sunset.

I as browsing through a company's plan availability list for the store I work at, and was considering having them ordered. Just wanted to see what they look like first.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Don't have a picture of mine. They looked great at first, but quickly turned bronze. I can't tell them from the bronze wendtii at all any longer. I think that's common,but maybe someone has found the right combo of parameters to keep them looking "sunsetty".


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmm, that's interesting. Would kind of stink if they all just ended up looking like bronze wendtii


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

I have florida as well and after it was in the tank awhile it ended up looking just like plain old bronze wendtii.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

That's odd... Anyone know what kind of parameters it takes to keep the sunset in Sunset Wendtii?


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Everyone I have ever talked to seems to have the same experience. I have been told that the bright colors is only of emmersed plants.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, I guess I probably won't have it ordered then. Thanks for the help, guys!


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Sometimes high light turns plants red and pink. I've had the same fertilizer regime for a while but when I upgraded to 4.8 wpg the plants that turn red really brightened up quick! Just a thought


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, I have no problem getting plants red. But Lighting doesn't seem to be the case of keeping the color in Sunset Wendtii.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

It's been my experience that most Crypts grow brown leaves when they are given a lot of light, and tend to be green in lower light.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

This is from Florida Aquatic Nurseries

Description:

Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Florida Sunset' will be released to the aquarium trade for the first time in very limited quantities starting in January 2009. This plant was first selected in 2006 and since then we have worked with it to pick only the best specimens to increase our stock. It has taken three years and plenty of patience before we were ready to release this plant. Never before in the Aquarium industry has a single plant displayed as many different colors as Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Florida Sunset' with colors ranging from many pink shades to white and golden mixed with green. This plant is a selection from Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya' and shares the same easy to grow traits as its parent. Medium to high light light will help to make the leaf colors brighter but this plant will flourish under all lighting conditions. No two plants are exactly the same, so having multiple plants in a group will give you many different color combinations. Whether you are looking to add color to your aquascape or need a new plant to experiment with, this is a must have aquarium plant for everyone. Availability for Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Florida Sunset' will increase over time.


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

That's disappointing. I was all excited about getting a few pots of it until now...


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

There are plenty of beautiful crypts out there with interesting colors. You just have to keep looking like I did.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info, 150EH



Jeffww said:


> That's disappointing. I was all excited about getting a few pots of it until now...


Me too... Oh well, I have too many plants as it is.... Wait a minute, what am I saying? One can never have to many plants! :icon_twis


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> There are plenty of beautiful crypts out there with interesting colors. You just have to keep looking like I did.


Oh, for sure. I'm cool. Just hadn't seen that crypt on my stores list before so I as curious.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Might I suggest C. nurii 'Pahang'? It's getting more common now, easy to grow, and nice colors/patterns.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Might I suggest C. nurii 'Pahang'? It's getting more common now, easy to grow, and nice colors/patterns.


Already have one coming thanks to speedie. 

I believe he is shipping it out tomorrow, so I'm guessing it will be here Wednesday or so.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

The Sunset looks like a cool plant to me and it's got to be the most colorful C. I've seen, I just want em all!!!!

I hope I've got a C. nurii comming too, but without the mutation!!! It's a cool little plant.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

150EH said:


> It's a cool little plant.


For sure! I chose the mutated form, who knows may end up getting the other form off of speedie later on.


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

Me too... Oh well, I have too many plants as it is.... Wait a minute, what am I saying? One can never have to many plants! :icon_twis[/QUOTE]

+1!!! agreed on that. I have six species and im always looking for more.roud:


----------

